# craft fairs



## GoatGoddess (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey Ya'll

I use to have a bunch of bookmarks for craft fairs, festivals, and things like that. Lost them all in a computer crash. :Bawling: HELP!!! Post links please!!!:goodjob::goodjob::goodjob:


----------

